# Problems importing from CF card to LR5



## Mary Ann (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a new MacPro and upgraded to Lightroom 5 and CC Photoshop. I am having a lot of problems importing from CF cards. I have tried different card readers and different ports. I have some movies on the CF cards (SandDisk 32GB Extreme). In the past, with LR 4 and my old Mac, I had no problem importing movies or images.

Now, when I put a card in and pull up the Import dialogue, it takes forever for the previews to load and sometimes it just loads some of them and the rest are blank. I can import a few sometimes, or all sometimes, but LR usually ends up crashing. My only real option is to copy to my computer and then import to a catalog.

This is very cumbersome and not a practical solution as I take multiple sittings on a card and only want to import certain images to LR catalogs (I use a different catalog for each client).

Any thoughts on what could be causing this would be much appreciated. The transition to a new Mac Pro and Lightroom 5 has been difficult.

Thank you!
Mary Ann


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 18, 2014)

Which version of LR5 are you using? If you downloaded via the Creative Cloud then you should be using LR5.4, but if you downloaded directly from the Adobe site you may be be using an earlier version.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 18, 2014)

It is 5.4


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 18, 2014)

OK, thanks. The reason I asked is that there was a bug in the first LR5 release which related to extremely slow rendering on the thumbnails in the import screen, though that was subsequently fixed. The workaround at that time was to select the card reader from the "Files" section of the left-hand Source panel of the Import Dialog....by default the card will be selected automatically in the "Devices" section at the top, but manually selecting the same card from the "Files "section bypassed the issue, see screenshot. Perhaps worth trying to see if it works.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 18, 2014)

Mary Ann,

Sometimes the import process becomes sluggish if you have devices like a cell phone plugged into a USB  port. You might try unplugging any non-essential (or at the moment unused) USB devices.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 18, 2014)

Jim, 

I tried that and nothing is working. The first time I put the card in, half of the previews showed up. The second time I put the card in, no previews showed up. Sometimes, Lightroom hangs and sometimes it moves past the hang up. I have the USB Hoodman Steel card reader plugged directly into the Mac Pro. I have two different card readers and have tried both. The images show up fine in the Finder and the previews show up in the previews in the Finder. The issue is specific to Lightroom and I am super frustrated. It is a pain in the rear to download pictures into Lightroom catalogs. 

Any other thoughts or recommendations how to solve this? Should I call Adobe or Apple? I would think not Apple since the issue is Adobe specific.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 18, 2014)

Hal,

I have many USB devices plugged in, including dongles, etc. It would be very cumbersome to unplug everything just to import CF card images every time. What makes me think that is not the problem is that the previews show up just fine in the Finder. It is only Lightroom that the images don't show up. I just plugged in a card with 891 images. None of them showed up as previews. I canceled the Import dialog and restarted it. Then 16 images showed up in the Previews of the Import Dialog. The rest of the previews are blank.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 18, 2014)

Mary Ann,

It's your choice, but if I were you, I'd at least try unplugging stuff just to see if that's the problem. If it is, then we'd know that we don't need to keep trying other things.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 18, 2014)

Hal,

I did unplug everything except for the usb wireless key for my Logitech mouse. I restarted Lightroom and the issue is still there. Of the 891 photos on the CF card, probably about 1/2 of them are showing up in previews. There are gaps in the Import Dialog. In other words... a big group of previews, then blanks, then previews, then blanks...

Another interesting thing... if I double click on the blank preview, the image is there enlarged.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2014)

The only other thought I have concerns your mention in the first post that the card contained some videos as well as stills, and there have been instances where this has caused import issues. If you have a spare card, format it then rattle off a hundred or so test shots, then try importing....do you get a more normal import experience or is it still the same?


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim,

I found a card that had no movie files on it and the previews seemed to load fine. Does that mean that I can't take any movies on my CF cards? This is going to be very constraining. Even sometimes a movie gets accidentally taken. Is there a known issue for this that will perhaps be fixed?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not aware of a specific issue, I just know that I've seen reports of import problems being traced back to video files on the card. What camera are you shooting with, and what's the file type of the videos?


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 19, 2014)

I think it is the movie files and I am at a loss what to do. I just tried to synchronize my folders for my family LR catalog. It refuses to import any files (or synchronize) any folders with movie files in them. It is a huge problem because many of my folders have movie files in them. I never had this problem with LR4. Is there any work around. It will be extremely time consuming to remove all movie files as I have my family photos organized by date so I might have as many as 15-20 folders per month.

To answer your question about camera... I shoot with a Canon 5D, Mk3 or a Canon 7D. I use Sandisk CF Extreme cards (multiple sizes)

So not only does it crash lightroom if I try to import CF cards with movie files, but it hangs up on import when trying to import any folders with movie files in them. 

Thank you for any help you can give or any direction.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, they're the same two cameras as I have and although I don't shoot video I also haven't heard of any problem with them. It might be worth trying a preferences file reset - instructions here - as that can often fix the inexplicable.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Well, they're the same two cameras as I have and although I don't shoot video I also haven't heard of any problem with them.


 Jim. It might be simple enough to test on your own camera to see if your experience is the same.  If two different users can replicate the problem, it would give a lot of credence that it is a 5.4 bug.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, was planning on doing that tomorrow or Monday (probably Monday, we have Easter Sunday guests).


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim,

I tried the trashing the preferences and nothing has changes. My LR will still not import any files from a card that has movie files on it. I followed Victoria's instructions (have her LR5 FAQs book) for finding and deleting the Preferences file, though I have my doubts if it actually got deleted. When I reopened LR5, it seemed that everything was still the same (my preferences were all still there). 

I did follow the original path (as Victoria noted) and saw that there was a new Preference file created where the one was that I moved and renamed. It just doesn't make sense that my preferences all seemed to stay the same if it was referring to the newly created Preference file. I am more confused than ever.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry, yes that's probably quite logical. When upgrading, e.g. from LR4 to LR5, the preferences file from the older version is used to build the preferences file for the new version. So all your settings from LR4 would have been used when the LR5 prefs was created. Now, if the Lightroom 4 plist file is still in the usual location, then when you just deleted the Lightroom 5 plist, the same process would have been followed, i.e. your new LR5 plist was built from the old LR4 plist, so nothing would have seemed to change.

In order, therefore, to do a *real *preferences reset, suggest you rename the LR4 plist file to something else, then delete that new LR5 plist, then try again.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 20, 2014)

Jim,

I will try that. But there is more information I have to share (though it seems more complicated than ever now). Lightroom is virtually unusable in any catalog that I have movie files. As soon as I click on a folder that contains movie files, LR hangs and I have to Force Quit. If I wait 2 or 3 minutes, it will usually quit spinning (hanging) and I can use LR, avoiding a Force Quit. I can't say positively that it is directly related to the movie files but it seems that way.

UPDATE* I just threw all the Preferences into another location and restarted LR. It didn't hang when I clicked on a folder with movie files, but I just tried to import one CR2 from a CF card via card reader from a card that had movies on it (I only checked the box of one RAW file). It doesn't let me see any previews in the Import Dialog and the import that I attempted on the one photo did not import. It just kept trying and showing 0 pictures imported.

When I quit LR, it seems to quit, it asks if I want to backup and then it closes. But when I go to open it again, it won't open. So I look and it makes me Force Quit it before I can reopen it. I saw another thread where another person was having that exact same issue. I think you had responded to him, also.

In LR4 I was able to play a movie within Lightroom. Now, I am not able to go to a previously downloaded movie in my LR catalog and play the movie in the Library.

Any thoughts on what I can do next?

Thanks for all of your help!
Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 20, 2014)

UPDATE #2- I decided to open up LR4 since I haven't done that on my new MacPro. I used a new catalog and then opened the import Dialog in LR4.

I used the same CF card and reader and imported 4 files (2 movie files and 2 RAW files) from the same CF card. One movie was a 12:25 minute movie (2.8GB file), the other one was a 5:54 min. movie, and 2 CR2 Raw files.

The import went perfectly. It imported the above 4 items in 2-3 minutes and I can play the movie perfectly in LR4 Library. I thought that was impressive for the sizable files of the movies.

FYI... I tried a new catalog in LR5 (have actually tried that a couple of times earlier today but just tried it again). Same results... Hanging, spinning ball, etc. It won't even let me import any of the images. It just spins for 2 or 3 minutes and then lets me import. But then when I import, nothing happens!

So now I know the problem is exclusive to LR5 on my machine and LR4 works perfectly, with the same card reader and CF Card.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I'm about out of ideas. I did a quick test shooting a short video on my 5D3 last night, that imported and played with no problem....but the problem is that there are so many different settings to select that doing a fully-matching comparison test would be pretty difficult. Do you definitely have the problem with videos from both cameras, or is it always one particular camera that's the problem?

What about Quick-time....is it up-to-date?

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling Lightroom 5.4?

And if you copy the files from card to hard drive using Explorer, then try an Add import, does that give the same problem?


----------



## TerryStraehley (Apr 20, 2014)

I shot a movie on an otherwise blank card with my 5DMkIII to test this out.  LR 5.4 imported it just fine on both Win7 and OSX.  
<< Lightroom is virtually unusable in any catalog that I have movie files
I also tried a movie that was already in a catalog and had no problems.
I'm glad that LR 4 works for you, but I have not been able to duplicate your problem with LR 5.4


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 20, 2014)

It seems that I am having the problem with any movie file that I try to import into LR5 (or any folder that contains a movie file). It doesn't matter if I am importing from a CF card or my hard drive. I discovered the problem yesterday when I was trying to synchronize (and import) a folder from my hard drive. 

I tried trashing all the LR preferences and that did not help at all.

What is the best way to uninstall and install LR5? I got it from Creative Cloud. I am leaving tomorrow morning for a 5 day business trip so if I don't figure it out tonight, I will work on it next week-end. I really appreciate you trying to help. I guess I will call Adobe support if there is such a thing?

The really puzzling thing is that it works in LR4 perfectly so there is some major conflict with my computer and LR5.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 21, 2014)

Mary Ann said:


> ...What is the best way to uninstall and install LR5? I got it from Creative Cloud. ...


Open the Application folder and drag the LR5 app to the trash. 
Reboot.  
To reinstall open the CC App manager and if LR 5.4 is showing as uninstalled, click on the {Install} button. 

Before you do all of this, when is the last time you rebooted the MacPro?


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 21, 2014)

Cletus,

I have rebooted several times. I just reinstalled LR 5.4. Same issue. No previews showing up. I just tried to import a folder with nothing more than RAW files, no movies (from my HD) and it crashed Lightroom.

I do think I just narrowed it down, though. I opened a Test catalog directly on my boot drive (located in MacPro 2013) and moved the images to the boot drive. The previews showed up perfectly and the images downloaded perfectly.

The other catalog was on a drive that was in a DataTale (from MacGurus) that was hooked up via Thunderbolt port.

However, I did try to import the CF card from the USB reader and LR5 immediately hung up. It finally released after about 3 minutes, but still no images showed up in the Import Dialog.

So what I have narrowed down is the only way LR5 works on my computer is if it is importing images from my internal drive to a catalog on my internal drive. It still won't work with the drives hooked up via Thunderbolt or USB card reader.

But it is specifically LR5 since LR4 works perfectly. 

ANY IDEAS??? Would Lightroom support help?


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a new MacPro and upgraded to Lightroom 5 and CC Photoshop. I am having a lot of problems importing from CF cards. I have tried different card readers and different ports. I have some movies on the CF cards (SandDisk 32GB Extreme). In the past, with LR 4 and my old Mac, I had no problem importing movies or images.

Now, when I put a card in and pull up the Import dialogue, it takes forever for the previews to load and sometimes it just loads some of them and the rest are blank. I can import a few sometimes, or all sometimes, but LR usually ends up crashing. My only real option is to copy to my computer and then import to a catalog.

This is very cumbersome and not a practical solution as I take multiple sittings on a card and only want to import certain images to LR catalogs (I use a different catalog for each client).

Any thoughts on what could be causing this would be much appreciated. The transition to a new Mac Pro and Lightroom 5 has been difficult.

Thank you!
Mary Ann


----------



## clee01l (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a DataTale firewire800 drive (and a 36mp Nikon and not generally any movies)  No thunderbolt on this  iMac but plenty of USB2 EHDs.  I can import from SDHC, and CF with *.MOV files recorded on the cards.  I also copied the contents from the card to the Datatale and was just as successful. 

While I can't duplicate your problem, I also can't duplicate your your hardware. So, this is far from a valid test.  Jim has your camera but runs Windows  So that can't duplicate your problem precisely either. 

Are you running OSX 10.9.2, the latest OSX update?   At this point I'd say to open a ticket at Adobe commenting on all of the things that you have tried  and iterated here.  The Link is at the top of this page. 

I can't see how it would  help any, but I am going to De Queen AR on Friday and could detour through Shreveport Friday afternoon.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, Cletus. I did fill out a bug report with Adobe, but not sure if I will hear anything. Not sure how to get direct support or if it is possible. Thanks for the offer to stop and help Friday. Unfortunately, I will be flying home late Friday night from Minnesota from a business trip this week. I am leaving early Monday morning so I will not be able to troubleshoot LR the rest of this week.:hm: Hopefully, next week-end I will have time to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2014)

Trying to summarise, then....you can import OK (including movies) if the files being imported are on your boot drive. But you cannot import files from either CF card OR existing Thunderbolt drive if they contain movies? Is that correct?

If so, one more question....with your normal catalog, i.e. not the test catalog that you created on the boot drive, are you able to import files (including movies) that are on the boot drive? If you are, does that gives you a temporary workaround, i.e. copy the CF card contents to the boot drive first, then use the "Copy" or "Move" import option to import and transfer them to your preferred destination on your Thunderbolt drive? Sure, that's an extra (unwelcome) step, but may get you working again until Adobe can get a handle on the problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2014)

Hang on, when you say LR4 works is that on THIS computer or on your old computer?


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 28, 2014)

Victoria & Jim,

So sorry to be so delayed in responding. I was out of pocket on a business trip (for another business we own) in northern Minnesota for the last week. I am just now back to my computer to deal with this.

To answer both of your questions- Jim, I am not able to import movies into Lightroom in any form. It doesn't work even if the LR catalog is on my main hard drive (internal flash drive on the Mac) and the images are on the main drive, also. I have tried it. As long as there is a movie in a folder whether i am importing from a CF card or hard drive, LR hangs. 

Victoria- LR4 works perfectly on my new computer (MacPro 2013). I can use a catalog with movies in it, as well as import new movies. The import issue is only in LR5. 

I am at a loss on how to proceed other than dropping LR5 altogether. It is truly unusable as many of my LR catalogs have movies already downloaded to them.

Obviously, there is no workaround to this. Please direct me on how to get this issue resolved with LR Support. There is another guy on a forum that is apparently having the same issue so it has been replicated.
(http://forums.adobe.com/thread/1453575?tstart=0)

Thank you,
Mary Ann


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2014)

Mary Ann, there was also a very similar issue posted on this site: see here.

As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, there are many in-camera settings for movie shooting.....in order to eliminate that, it would help if you can find one that you are prepared to share here as I suggested in that linked post. As things stand, I have no idea why you cannot import when movies are included, yet I can.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 29, 2014)

I will be glad to share a movie. Can you tell me the best way to do that and what the maximum size is? I will be in meetings for the next 4 hours but will take care of it after that.

The puzzling thing to me is that LR4 imports and plays movies just fine. So it is definitely a LR5 problem.

Thank you!
Mary Ann


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes it does look like an LR5 problem, but then why don't I have the same problem? At the moment I don't, so is there anything different about your movies versus mine, even though shot with the same camera models?

To share, suggest Dropbox as I mentioned in the other thread. Find a small movie, put it in your local Dropbox Public folder, then right-click and select "Copy Public link" which pastes the link to your clipboard, then paste that link here.


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 30, 2014)

Jim,

I sent the .MOV file to you by PM. Let me know if you don't get it.

Thanks,
Mary Ann


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes I did, thanks. Couldn't reply earlier as my internet connection has been down all day, and has just been restored.

But the bad news is that the movie imports just fine. That would tend to eliminate camera settings from the equation, but leaves us no nearer resolving the issue. One question I'm not sure you answered is whether your Quicktime app is up-to-date?

Assuming it is, I'm stumped. The only obvious difference between your system and mine is that I'm on Windows, you're on OSX....are you happy if I share that movie link with a couple of our Mac-user Gurus for them to test?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> are you happy if I share that movie link with a couple of our Mac-user Gurus for them to test?



Excellent plan Jim, if that's ok with your Mary Ann.  I can borrow a Mac Pro 2013 to rule out a model-specific issue too.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 30, 2014)

If Mary Ann would like to share the *.MOV file with me too, I can look at it on my iMac.  In the last few days I imported mixed files to my MBP and just yesterday imported those same images into my iMac.  My *.MOV files came off of SD & CF cards out of a Nikon.


----------



## Mary Ann (May 1, 2014)

Jim,

I would be happy for you to share it with anyone that can help. I tried to update Quicktime but it appears that it is a system app and updates with my Apple software update and that is the latest version. 

The most puzzling part of the entire equation is LR4 works perfectly with movies. It seems like if it were a computer problem, it would not work with either version. There is obviously some conflict with LR5 only. I don't know if there would be a conflict on any other systems as I only have a Mac Pro 2013 with Mavericks to run LR5. My other computer is a MacBook Pro and has Snow Leopard.

Thanks,
Mary Ann


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2014)

I agree it's a puzzle. 

Both Victoria and Cletus have offered to take a look at the movie (they were the two people I was thinking of as well), so I'll drop them the link and await their test results.

Just to be clear though, if you try to import just that movie (nothing else) will that work? Or is it only when you include a movie along with other files that the problem occurs?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 1, 2014)

Excellent question Jim.  So far it's importing correctly every time on my machine.


----------



## Mary Ann (May 2, 2014)

I opened LR5 and tried to import movie from my HD. As soon as I opened the Import Dialog, it immediately hangs. Doesn't even give me a chance to to import the movie. As soon as it seems the files on my hard drive in the Import window, it hangs and then crashes.

WHAT NEXT??? I don't know what to do. There is some huge conflict going on somewhere that is rendering LR unusable.

Would anyone like to screen share with me and watch this happen???

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 2, 2014)

Mary Ann, remind me, have we tried trashing preferences anywhere along the line?  That would certainly be worth a try.  Here are the instructions: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file and you'd need to trash preferences for earlier versions as well as LR5, just in case it's grabbing data from the older preference files.


----------



## Mary Ann (May 2, 2014)

Yes, I did trash the Preferences first for LR5 and then after that didn't change anything, I trashed Preferences for all of Lightroom. After trashing all LR preferences, when i opened Lightroom, my settings were all still there. So I questioned whether the preferences really got trashed. But someone (can't remember who said) that was normal that my settings would remain.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 2, 2014)

What settings are you referring to? If you mean presets, then they're not affected....but a simple way to be sure that the preferences reset has worked is to see what happens when you first start up again. All of your previous catalogs will have been "forgotten", meaning you'll have to tell Lightroom where they are, and you'll receive the "tell me your geographic location" prompt as soon as you startup for the first time after the reset.


----------



## Mary Ann (May 3, 2014)

Jim,

That is why I didn't think the preferences were reset. When I restarted Lightroom, all of my previous catalogs were still there. I threw all the preferences away for every Lightroom that I could find. I don't know what else to do. It did create a new set of Preferences with a new date, but somehow it still remembered all the previous catalogs when I reopened LR. Any thoughts?


----------



## clee01l (May 3, 2014)

Mary Ann, 
Your preferences is a file named  "com.adobe.Lightroom5.plist"  located in the folder "/Users/[your user name]/Library/Preferences/"   The Library folder is hidden by default. In Finder, hold down the Alt (Option) key when using the Go menu. The user library folder is listed below the current user's home directory.  I don't think you have yet deleted this file as prior instructions were not specific. 

You do not need to delete this file. just rename it. LR will create a new one on restart.  If you have lots of preference settings that you don't want to lose and creating a new Preferences file does not solve the problem, you can rename the old plist file back and LR will use it the next time you start up.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 3, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I don't think you have yet deleted this file as prior instructions were not specific.



Cletus, have just updated my instructions as per your additional details. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Ann (May 3, 2014)

Cletus,

Thanks so much for this info. I had deleted the preferences the first time the way you told me to (from the Go menu), but this time I renamed it and renamed another file called "com.adobe.Lightroom4.LSSharedFileList.plist" also. It appears to delete the preferences this time, as it asked me the country, etc. and all previous catalogs were not showing up when I started Lightroom 5.

So I brought up a new catalog and imported and existing folder with only CR2 files in it. Everything showed up perfectly. Then I clicked on import and went to a folder containing videos. It hung for a few minutes and then released and went to another folder. I think brought up Import dialog and navigated to another existing folder containing both videos and photos. It is hanging and I get the Application not responding (Force Quit). 

So without a doubt, this issue is definitely a .Mov issue and only for LR5. Any other thoughts of a next step?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2014)

There's another new post on the bug report forum - someone else with the same problem. I'll merge them when I'm back in the office (I'm just answering a couple of threads from my iPad), and forward them to a LR QE to see if they have any clues. I saw Chris Cox posted on yours too.


----------



## Mary Ann (May 11, 2014)

Been out of town for a several days and thought I would check back in to see if anybody has gotten any information on this LR issue? I am to the point of going back to LR4 if I can't get this resolved in the near future.

Thanks!
Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Ann (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a new MacPro and upgraded to Lightroom 5 and CC Photoshop. I am having a lot of problems importing from CF cards. I have tried different card readers and different ports. I have some movies on the CF cards (SandDisk 32GB Extreme). In the past, with LR 4 and my old Mac, I had no problem importing movies or images.

Now, when I put a card in and pull up the Import dialogue, it takes forever for the previews to load and sometimes it just loads some of them and the rest are blank. I can import a few sometimes, or all sometimes, but LR usually ends up crashing. My only real option is to copy to my computer and then import to a catalog.

This is very cumbersome and not a practical solution as I take multiple sittings on a card and only want to import certain images to LR catalogs (I use a different catalog for each client).

Any thoughts on what could be causing this would be much appreciated. The transition to a new Mac Pro and Lightroom 5 has been difficult.

Thank you!
Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Ann (May 17, 2014)

UPDATE on issue:

Thanks to Victoria Bampton, I have now figured a little more out. She suggested I create a new user and see how that works. I did that and LR5 works perfectly and imports movies and plays them. So obviously the issue is in my User account. I am not sure to figure out where the issue is or where to go from here. I really don't want to give up that user account and start a new account. Seems like a nightmare to set everything up again. 

Would love anyone's thoughts on how to figure out what is causing the problem in my main user account?


----------



## Mary Ann (May 25, 2014)

Thought I would bump this thread to see if anyone has any thoughts??? I am using LR4 until I have a solution. LR5 is unusable to me as it crashes soon after I open it every single time. 

I have been trying to get in touch with Adobe Support for 2 weeks. They continue to promise a rep will call within 24 hours. After numerous promises, they finally called this past Friday at 3:30 (sent an email) so who knows if I will ever talk to anyone that can help there.

The last Adobe rep that I talked to walked me though resetting permissions on a number of folders on my computer to be Read & Write, but it didn't change anything in regards to fixing LR5.

I have found several posts on the internet over the past few months with people that have the same issue. I just can't find anyone that solved it.


----------



## Mary Ann (May 25, 2014)

UPDATE: After spending a couple of hours on the phone this afternoon with two very helpful Apple support guys, I think I have figured it out. 


Ultimately, the rep had me move the Adobe Folder from Application Support and the Adobe Folder from the Preferences file. Both of these were moved to the desktop. I found these files by going to the Go menu in the Finder and holding down the command button to reveal the Library. Make sure all Adobe applications are closed when you do this.


I then restarted the computer and opened LR5 and so far, LR5 is working great.

This was really an issue that Adobe should have helped with, but Apple reps were very nice to try troubleshooting with me.


----------



## Martijn (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for your thread and final post. I am currently trying out Lightroom to see if I want to start using it, and immediately ran into this problem. Finally moving the folders you mentioned fixed my problem.

Is LR5 still working for you, no more freezes since you fixed it in May?


----------

